# a6 motor and tranny switch



## gallantkyle (Sep 10, 2010)

i have a 1999 a6 quattro and i just got a junk car with a perfect motor (2001) how hard would it be to swap it into my car like what does it consist of i know i have to take the computer out and such switch the pedals i just want to make sure everything should fit up because there both C5's


----------

